# Corsair Vegeance 8 GB ( Piepton )



## senior55 (22. April 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-Z87-DS3H mit einem Intel i5 4670 und Corsair Vegeance 8 GB 1600 eingebaut,
auf einmal höre ich einen Piepton (Piep Piep usw.).
Habe dann den alten GSKILL Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut und der Piepton war auf einmal nicht mehr zuhören.
Kann mir jemand darauf eine Antwort geben.
Mainboard und der Intel i5 4670k wurden geprüft und sind in Ordnung.
Mfg
der Senior55


----------



## Bluebeard (23. April 2014)

Hi Senior55,

magst du bitte mal schauen, dass du das aktuellste BIOS Update für das Mainboard installiert hast?! Eventuell saßen die Sticks auch nicht ganz richtig in den Slots und verursachten daher den Fehler.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## 0madmexx0 (23. April 2014)

senior55 schrieb:


> ...auf einmal höre ich einen Piepton (Piep Piep usw.)



Über den BIOS beep-code lässt sich gut eingrenzen woher der Fehler kommt. Dafür am besten die Google Suche bemühen.

Wie schon erwähnt, auch checken ob die Riegel auch wirklich richtig im Slot sitzen. Mitunter gehen die ziemlich streng in den Slot bis sie wirklich auf Anschlag drinnen sind. Ist mir auch mal passiert mit Corsair Vengance LP. 2Std Fehlersuche und im Endeffekt war ein beherzter Druck auf die Speicherriegel die Lösung


----------



## Bluebeard (25. April 2014)

Der beherzte Druck sollte aber nicht zu beherzt sein.  Nicht das da etwas am Ende in die falsche Richtung bewegt wird. Das man auf die Ausrichtung achten muss versteht sich ja von selbst. Immer die Kerbe bei den Kontakten im Auge behalten!


----------

